# Forum Rules and Usage - Read Before Posting



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

*Forum Rules*

Make sure you read and follow these rules before you post on the forums.




No double posting
No spamming on the forums
Respect the forum moderators and administrators
Respect the other members and guests of the forums
No posting of adult material of any sort
Stick to the topic of conversation
If you have any questions or additions to the rules above please submit all inquiries to [email protected]

*
Forum Use
*
*
**#1 ) Posting a new thread
*
*
*Before you post somthing on these forums you should ask yourself*
*




Does my topic belong in these forums?
Has my topic been posted before?
When you've answered those questions you can proceed, and post your topic. Inorder to post a new '*Thread*', you must first click the '*New Thread*' link.










Once you've clicked this link, a new window will come up with the '*Thread*' information. You must fill the fields out inorder for your thread to be properly posted.










Where it says '*Title*' you must fill in the topic of your '*Thread*'. Below the 'Title' field lies the subject field, in this will be the body of your topic, or your post. Once this is completed you should have the fields filled with your '*Thread Title*' and '*Thread Body*'.










Inorder for your 'Thread' to be posted on the forums, you must click the '_*Submit New Thread*_' button, or you can preview your thread by clicking the '*Preview Thread*'.










Once you've submitted your thread it will redirect you to your post and it should look similiar to this.










Now that you've successfully posted a new thread, you can goto the forums and view the other users threads a reply to them with your thoughts and opinions.

*#2 ) Replying to an existing thread
*
There should be a few things you should ask yourself before replying to an existing thread.



Is my reply releavant to the topic of discussion?
Is the answer I'm providing correct?
If your unsure, you shouldn't post on that specific thread.

Just say you see a thread and you think you can provide the correct information to the inquiring user, and your wondering how to go about posting your reply. First of all you should visit the thread by clicking its '*Name*' in the '*Forum View*'.










By clicking the '*Thread Name*' you will open the thread. This will allow you to view all the replies already posted on this thread. 

Inorder to post your response to the thread you must click the '*New Reply*' link.










Once you click the '_*New Reply*_' link, you will be presented with the reply fields.










You can give your reply a title just fill in the '_*Title*_' field. Once thats done you can proceed to the '*Message*' field and type in your response to the thread.










Once you've entered the information that you wish to reply with, just simply click the '*Submit Reply*' button. If you wish to preview your reply before you post it you can click the '*Preview Post*' button.










You've just successfully posted a new reply! Now go and post new threads and enjoy the forum!


If you have any questions about this forum usage tutorial, please submit all inquiries to [email protected].


----------

